# Dog soap



## Dotty (Dec 27, 2018)

Anyone have a goat mill dog shampoo bar recipe they could share?


----------



## ChubbEAcresFarm (Feb 14, 2019)

I don't have a recipe but I have used Pure Haven brand dog shampoo in the past and love the scent - plus it's non-toxic with only natural ingredients


----------



## Mindy (Feb 2, 2019)

ChubbEAcresFarm said:


> I don't have a recipe but I have used Pure Haven brand dog shampoo in the past and love the scent - plus it's non-toxic with only natural ingredients


Try contacting Southern Bells Soap. They make a goat milk soap. The owners name is Linda .She might help you


----------

